# Age to join shows



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

Not sure what the rules are where you are, but in Canada there is a Baby Puppy class which is 3 - 6 months, then Puppy Classes are from 6 - 9 months and 9 - 12 months.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

American Kennel Club - A Beginner's Guide to Dog Shows

*Which Dogs May Participate

*To be eligible to compete, a dog must: 

be individually registered with the American Kennel Club
be 6 months of age or older
be a breed for which classes are offered at a show
meet any eligibility requirements in the written standard for its breed
Spayed or neutered dogs are not eligible to compete in conformation classes at a dog show, because the purpose of a dog show is to evaluate breeding stock.



Males and females compete separately within their respective breeds, in seven regular classes. The following classes are offered, and are divided by sex: 

*Puppy* - For dogs between six and twelve months of age, that are not yet champions (optional class).


----------

